

Why entrepreneurs shouldn’t shoot down ‘bad’ ideas - rahulvarshneya
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/04/14/entrepreneurs-shouldnt-shoot-bad-ideas/

======
api
I've scoffed at my share of really stupid ideas: Twitter, Snapchat, Pinterest
(I still kinda do), ...

~~~
w1ntermute
I still don't personally understand the value of any of those sites/services,
although I recognize that apparently a lot of other people do.

